# looking for a little help



## qwakman (Feb 21, 2009)

i was told by a couple of people from sportsmans that i should learn how to do a "willis" but i cant figure out how to blow that particular note...any help would be greatfully appreciated

thanks,
casey


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds like someone listened to bad grammar a few too many times, trust me you can call in and land honks just fine with out it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:withstupid:

All a guy really needs is honks and clucks and maybe a moan.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

honk honk honk moan moan cluck moan honk moan dead goose

Most guys that call just like to hear themselves...and a lot of the sounds that I've heard guys make are very similar to sounds geese dont even make.

I vote myself a terrible goose caller but can call geese in with moans and a couple random honks and clucks. Just like duck calling quack quack juckle juckle dead duck


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

haha i bet none of you are very good goose callers...if you were then you wouldn't say that its unnecessary to be good.

Heck you could kill a goose without a goose call at all for that matter..
Sometimes when your on the X you could shoot a limit sitting in the feild with your single shot.

i don't think thats really the point of this thread tho


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am not a good caller, mostly because I just don't take time to practice but it has been proven through the years that only a handful of calls are really necessary to pull birds. Most competitive callers and judges agree that the range of calls they use in competition has little application in the field but often that range of calling is included in instructional DVDs anyway. It's also been established that overcalling can be just as bad as bad calling.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I am not a good caller, mostly because I just don't take time to practice but it has been proven through the years that only a handful of calls are really necessary to pull birds. Most competitive callers and judges agree that the range of calls they use in competition has little application in the field but often that range of calling is included in instructional DVDs anyway. It's also been established that overcalling can be just as bad as bad calling.


Yeah i know what you mean about calls being useless and def. about over calling! I just personally think its good to have different sounds then the usual goose caller has and i think it comes in handy once in a while to have some fancier calling around.
I'm not claiming to be a great caller either by the way i hope you know!

qwakman i don't think anyones gonna have much help over the internet for ya on that an instructional vids gonna be your best bet.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

You dont need to use a Willis note to kill geese. :eyeroll: 
The standard,cluck ,moan,honk will kill em just as good as any other notes.
When you try and get real fancy calling,more than likely you will just over blow the call and flare birds that are working.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Stick the reed and kind of a short moan to follow. I had to think for awhile for a way to explain it, I think I remember it from Honker Talk.

Anyways, I've seen debates from people as to whether or not geese make that sound or if it was created for the stage. Extra chatter is good for the little geese, can't say I think it's necessary needed for any of the big geese I hunt.

My .02


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

TheDrake said:


> You dont need to use a Willis note to kill geese. :eyeroll:
> The standard,cluck ,moan,honk will kill em just as good as any other notes.
> When you try and get real fancy calling,more than likely you will just over blow the call and flare birds that are working.


This has been hacked over a million times. I don't think its the point of this thread. He wasn't asking if he should do it or not he was asking how to do it.

The cluck, moan, honk will kill geese but spits, hickups, and willis's can be used as attention getters. 
Its not always easy to turn geese when running traffic during the later months and honking at them isn't gonna get the job done.

I agree you can over blow at geese and flare them but a good goose hunter should know when its working and now working.
The reason i disagree with you guys is because i'm a mediocre caller and do the standard clucking and honking and moaning and i've hunted with expert callers and seen it work.
I say if he wants to learn a new note go for it!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd say 90 percent of the respondents are from North Dakota or some other western state where pressure is at a minimum. Many places where geese see more than one spread a season you are better off putting a sound out there other than a cluck or a moan. I'd say for anyone, increasing your goose vocabulary is never a problem and is never going to hurt you. Are we really going to tell this guy not to practice?

Anyways for a phyllis or willis there are two ways that you can replicate the sound. You can clamp way down on the call, stick the reed ease up your hands and blow into a moan. Or another way that I really like doing it is finding that buzz note (in between the low note and high note on a call). This takes some practice, but if you know how to do a buzz cluck just take that first sound and lengthen it. When you can consistently hit that buzz sound you can really start forcing the air through that buzz and it makes a really cool hybrid between the phyllis and the train.


----------



## qwakman (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks for the help guys :beer:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Hunting in lower pressure area in North Dakota I'm sure you can get by with either no calling or a few clucks and moans. Higher pressure areas it helps to have a few different notes in the vocabulary; when I hunting I use the cluck, moan, double cluck, spitnote, quick spit, and the hiccup, mostly. During the late season or in high pressure areas sometimes, not calling is your best option.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> I'd say 90 percent of the respondents are from North Dakota or some other western state where pressure is at a minimum. Many places where geese see more than one spread a season you are better off putting a sound out there other than a cluck or a moan. I'd say for anyone, increasing your goose vocabulary is never a problem and is never going to hurt you. Are we really going to tell this guy not to practice?
> 
> Anyways for a phyllis or willis there are two ways that you can replicate the sound. You can clamp way down on the call, stick the reed ease up your hands and blow into a moan. Or another way that I really like doing it is finding that buzz note (in between the low note and high note on a call). This takes some practice, but if you know how to do a buzz cluck just take that first sound and lengthen it. When you can consistently hit that buzz sound you can really start forcing the air through that buzz and it makes a really cool hybrid between the phyllis and the train.


Now you guys went and got GB all horned up. He's going to go grab his call and do different versions of the willis for an hour now and drive his ol lady (or somebody) crazy.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't scotty T say he didn't think the willis was a very useful meat sound in bad grammar?

P.S. I wish the geese I hunt in ND only saw one spread in a season.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

Scotty T says that the phyllis is only done by geese that are flying and is unnatural to be used out hunting...but he says its a great contest call...so my theory is since i dont contest call i dont bother with it


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

.


> P.S. I wish the geese I hunt in ND only saw one spread in a season


Ok maybe 2 spreads


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Buck25 said:


> .
> 
> 
> > P.S. I wish the geese I hunt in ND only saw one spread in a season
> ...


Well if you guys would hunt the roost like a normal person, they would only see one spread. oke:


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

for one its called the "phillis" and for two in the off season its alot of fun just to learn new notes my advice to you is to just play around with your call a little different air pressures, hand positions, etc. but one thing to remember is you have to walk before you run...just like "scottt t" says if you cant honk, cluck, moan...dont even work on those harder notes


----------



## qwakman (Feb 21, 2009)

T.Mayer - for one on everyother site they call it the "willis" and two i have no problem clucking, moaning, honking, double clucking and am ok at the spit note...i was asking for advice not criticism


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

qwakman - Don't you know you should never question a pro-staffer.


----------



## qwakman (Feb 21, 2009)

i will question whoever i want and whenever i want...i could really careless if he is a prostaffer


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Just messing around with the "field" staffer. Settle down . . . .


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

qwakman said:


> i will question whoever i want and whenever i want...i could really careless if he is a prostaffer


Dude calm down...nobody criticized you either! It was simply stated that you should make sure your good at the basics before you move on.


----------



## qwakman (Feb 21, 2009)

i'm not mad... i just dont like being talked down to thats all


----------

